# 1g returns!



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's the old thread around a year and a half ago...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...st-journals/7099-my-new-1-g.html?highlight=1g
All the plants grew to the top of the tank and became an uncontrolable forest, because of the Riccia and hc bits. So i gave that forest to some club members an cleaned out the tank and came up with this today... Enjoy...

The tank with tools...








The plants...








Dry planting...








Filled up with existing tank water...








Done. Will post more tomorrw, right now, I'm tired moving into my new apartment and scaping this...

My hope is that this tank lives up to it's glorious days  of it's predecessor layout....

Comments? Questions?


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Sweet Tank!.. Im loving these 1G cubes ^_^.. Keep the shots coming mate!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

Where did you get that cube? I've looked everywhere!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

nice looking so far cant wait to see pictures of it grown out.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Very sexy dude. 

Looking forward to this tank's progress. I'm wondering if sloping the sand might give it even more depth . . . though actually I don't know if that's possible for structural reasons. I love the positioning of the smaller rocks especially.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Excellent job on the little beachfront and making the tank look much larger than it is.


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome cube! I would love to get one. I'm going to be nosy and ask: how much did the whole setup cost?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thank you all for your comments. Let me first start with price and plant info...
Starting from the first picture...
Tank- 7$
Green thread- 79 cents
Scissors- Free
Pincettes- Free
Algae scraper- 74 cents
Sand, Seiryu rock, ADA substrate system~ 20$
Plants...
Starting from the left... Lagarosiphon madagascariensis, Micranthemum umbrosum, Elatine Minima, Utricularia graminifolia, Hemianthus micranthemoides~ 13$
Lighting...
Lamp- Free
Used light bulb- $3.50
Ferts...
Used Brighty K~ 4$

GRAND TOTAL~$66.03 = Priceless for such a viewing pleasure.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

elatine minima eh? What's that look like? All I can find by google are photos of emersed growth-- which looks a lot like HC imo.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I only have a few stems of it, under high light it grows at moderate speed and the leaf shape is much sharper than hc, it doesn't creep. It's a stem plant, but the stem is thick. I will post pictures once it grows out, I only have a bit of it in there.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Aw, so it'll kinda look like a sharp-leaves ammania bonsai, but smaller and green . . . ?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

WAY WAY smaller, here take a look at this pic at full size http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/7959/img9820mj3.jpg the smallest plant is minima... that's the actual size.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I liked that last setup of the tank. I hope you can solve the water cloudiness. I love the rocks and sand. I cant wait to see this little tank grown in. You do have a way with nanos.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks William that's what I'm hoping for. As for cloudiness, I am going to do water changes this time, if that doesn't work, I'm already looking at pump solutions.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

sorry to ask again, but did you get your tank locally here? I just can't a cube vase that size anywhere, and the ones that are 3x3x3 are like, $15+!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, I find that the only good prices for tanks are tanks that are 10g-30g. 40g's run up to 100$ and 5g's are 20$. The cube was 7$ which is expensive for a tank that size. 10g's are just 1$ a gallon. I'm referring to glass tanks. But I got my tank at a local flower shop. It's a vase actually. I thin they went out of stock the last time I went looking for another one and have raised the price since then. This tank is not made with the best glass and has some imperfections which I have sucessfully hiden with the scape. Other than that, it's great.


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Cassie said:


> sorry to ask again, but did you get your tank locally here? I just can't a cube vase that size anywhere, and the ones that are 3x3x3 are like, $15+!


Same here.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I haven't looked at local florists...I'll have to start!


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

What about a Dollar Store, or Big Lots or something? Do you think they would have one?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Biglots is just a walk out of the door for me, looked, but none.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, wow. Time to head to the florist. =)


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Glad to see another little nano here. Inspirational. Any reason you abandond the no water change, no filter route? It seamed to work for you last time.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, people were complaining about the slight cloudiness. But for some reason it's super clear in this layout. Will post updates soon after a trim this week. Thanks.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

First trim and a couple weeks after setup...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

It's coming along great


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Steven, here's week 4 
















More info and pictures in my blog.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

looks great! I still couldn't find a "tank" like that anywhere...I guess I'll just have to drool over yours!


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Good god, you aren't kidding that it is really super clear. I love the reflections on the left and right glass in the pic after the first trim.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

This time around it's much more clearer, now that I am diligently trimming and water changing... If the glass was better quality, then it would be even clearer.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

I got my 6X6X6 cube vase at a craft store for $9. Not sure if they have AC Moore or Micheals in Cali but you could give craft stores a try.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats a very good looking 1g tank!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks gabes.


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks great! How do you clean it?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I clean it with the tools you see in the first page. Not sure what's it called but I got it at Home Depot for 79cents.


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm...so do you have filtration? What about the fish waste, since you can't siphon it?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Turtlehead, I see


> Scissors- Free
> Pincettes- Free


 and I also saw 24" forceps or Scissors that you received from ADG on your Blogspot.

How much did you pay for those? Were they really $90 ?!

Or did you find a really good price on those?

Just curious. (Really liked your Blogspot, by the way.)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Jimbo, it's pretty obvious that I am a prime example of the ADA fanatic, but yes, they were 90$ and I have yet to use them on my 40g  Thanks!

Brie, there is no fish waste since there is no fauna this time around, I am not always at my apartment so I can't have any. I don't have filtration this time around too, too much water current and stuff in the tank. This is a simple cube.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

That cost more than your entire Nano tank setup, correct? 

Wow!

So beyond the basic cutting, what do they do again? 

(I know they are top of the line and very good; I am just trying to figure out how to justify that price to myself for me. Someday.....)

I wonder if Oneseymind would know of where I could get something like that within my budget.....

Your Nano and photography is absolutely stunning!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> That cost more than your entire Nano tank setup, correct?
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


I'm feeling the same things


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Brie, there is no fish waste since there is no fauna this time around, I am not always at my apartment so I can't have any. I don't have filtration this time around too, too much water current and stuff in the tank. This is a simple cube.


Ah I see.

Ok, but how would you clean it if you _did_ have fish? (Sorry not trying to be rude, just curious  )


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It's great for reaching in hard to get places in any tank actually, it's curved to so you can cut precisely with out messing up your hardscape, especailly in my 40g which utilizes many pieces of wood and one slight nudge will send the scape tumbling... Thanks all.

Brie, with fish it should be the same, the water should be lowered a little so they don't get spooked and jump out and my hand can fit inside to actually cut something and won't overflow the water in the tank. I need to get precise cuts here to since, the plants are the basically the main attraction. Not as much work as the bigger tanks though. The 1g takes 45mins every week, while the 40g and the 10g can take up to 3 hours....


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

Cassie said:


> sorry to ask again, but did you get your tank locally here? I just can't a cube vase that size anywhere, and the ones that are 3x3x3 are like, $15+!


I heard they have these at Ikea


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Been to Ikea, tried to look of a cube, but there were none there.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Turtlehead,
The growout looks great. 
Anyone looking to go even smaller, Pier 1 sells 4.25" cubes for $12.00 with a nice little stand.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I've seen a 3"x3" cube I was interested in at hallmark stores.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Turtlehead,
What are your current parameters on the tank? I think they are:

18watt cf
dose flourish and excel twice a week.

Reason I ask is that I have riccia in a .5g cube and although it's growing. It's growth is slow and not lush.

My parameters are:
0.5g cube
13 watt cf
dose 3 drops of excel every day
twice weekly water changes from EI dosed tank

Thanks!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

house of cards:
I have a 19watt cf and I don't current dose excel because I haven't found a bottle that is small and can hold my excel  Even without any source of co2 all the plants need to be trimmed everyweek as you can see, and if I push it, every two weeks. When I had ricci it first started off slow then I ended up wishing I didn't have it. What you have is great, how long has it been set up? It usually starts the grow in the third week or so.

Here's an update of the tank now:








Week 5, I recently documented my ~45min process of my weekly maintainence of this tank althought it took 1hr 45min this time with the photo taking, I put it up on my blog. Check it out.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great. Might have to pick me up a small pico tank too. =)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Turtlehead,

I updated some pics in my thread. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nanos-large-aquariums-and-ponds/31174-0-5-gallon-neighborhood-nano-3.html#post242292
I didn't want to post them in yours. The tank is about 5 weeks old.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

Oohhh my.... watching you nano gives me the envy to get one myself tomorrow at Pier 1.  

Really nice nano tank, 
btw we don't see any recent pics update of your 2 others tanks at your site. What happen to them??


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

gpixo, good luck on your find. After the 40g and 10g clean up a bit I'll post pics, I only get to see them twice a month.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

last time I saw your 40gal it had green water algea issues. You bought UV sterilizer right? I hope they are gone now. 

About your nano, do u have any heater?
I guess if I guess a nano, I really need one heater cuz winter is coming soon here in :canada:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm really on the hush hush side for the larger tanks since I really want to show it when they are complete and not half way through  and about the heater, no heaters, no nothing actually. I don't want a heater because it would just make the tank look nasty and the light puts out light anyway. I won't worry unless you have sensitive fish/shrimp or your room temps drop below 40 degrees.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's an update, end of 6th week...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I dont see anything? Nice blog though. I like the black or the grey backgrounds. Very creative use of spiral note books. Really puts the tank into perspective.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks William, I'll keep up the blogging and the picture up above is corrected.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Hate to be a hassle but I still dont see it. I see your other images just not this one.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

There you guys go....


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

6-7 week... lost track, but still no fish and next week will be the finally and serious photoshoot...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Replanted everything and grown a bit, I bought some fish and maybe some shrimp for this tank, but they are not in yet. Lets see how this tank look after three weeks of not touching it. Yay for winter break.








The fog on the both was caused by the stir up of sand when I took out the moss rocks and replaced them.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I like the layout and the plant selection. Nice job! I have a bunch of 5x5x5in vases from my friends' wedding (centerpiece vases) that I've been planning into turning into nano aquariums for them, your tank gives me alot of inspiration  

One suggestion/critique - why the sharp (ie flat across the top) trimming? I think if you give the different plant groups some bushiness it would look more natural....


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Last time I cut it, it was round it off on both sides, I flattened it this time because I replanted and wanted it to dense enough to reshape again next trim and also I won't be seeing it for 3 weeks, so I did for it to grow out.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

ah, cool. Don't forget to post pics of the 3 week growout


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

There will be some definate red/pink/orange, whatever I get my hands on. I can't wait myself too.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

How do you get your hands or scissors to fit in there? Or do you take the plants out to trim or cut?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I cut it at a slant and somehow get it to be perfectly flat, I can fit my hand in there only to flatten the sand a bit, but that's about it. I cut hair as a hobby, so I guess I can do it? I also cut my own hair so maybe that's why.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Great skill to know!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments Jimbo, I really enjoyed your nano tank too.


----------

